# Neues Motherboard mit 8-pin Stromanschluss, altes Netzteil nur mit 1x 4-pin



## HrMahlzahn (3. November 2011)

Hallo erstmal,

Ich bin ein spieler, fotografiere ab und zu und benutze den pc hauptsächlich für spiele, zur bildbearbeitung und um filme anzuschauen. 

Gekauft wurde folgende hardware: 

*cpu:* intel sandy bridge 2500k
*motherboard:* asrock z68 pro3
*ram:* corsair vengeance low profile 2x2gb
*graka: *sapphire radeon 6950 2gb dirt 3 edition*
cpu kühler:* EKL Alpenföhn brocken
*hdd:* western digital caviar green 500gb (WD5000AADS)
*case:* Bitfenix Shinobi
*lüfter:* 2x enermax uctb14 (140mm), 1x uctb12 (120mm), voraussichtlich noch 1x uctb12. Ein relativ leiser sharkoon 120mm lüfter wird  aus dem alten stand-pc übernommen und ein 120mm lüfter ist schon im case vorinstalliert gewesen.
*betriebssystem: *windows 7 ultimate, schon vorhanden.
*laufwerke:* werden aus dem stand-pc von 2008 ausgebaut und weiterverwendet.


*Problem:*
*

netzteil:* geplant habe ich, das sharkoon SHA550-12A (500W) von 2008 weiterzuverwenden. 

Es hat mir bis jetzt einen guten dienst erwiesen. Allerdings habe ich nicht daran gedacht zu überprüfen, ob bei dem netzteil auch alle kabel für das neue motherboard verfügbar sind.

Nun hat das asrock board einen 8-pin anschluss, mein altes netzteil nur einen 4-pin für die cpu. 

Ich habe im internet bisher keine klare und aktuelle antwort zu dem thema gefunden, wie das system denn nun laufen würde, wenn ich nur den 4-pin stecker verwende. 
Soll ich mir nun ein neues Motherboard kaufen, voraussichtlich wäre es das Antec High Current Gamer  HCG-520,  520W ATX 2.3, 

oder gibt es hierbei auch eine einfachere, günstigere lösung, ohne große nachteile bei der leistung in kauf nehmen zu müssen?

Danke im voraus. 


mfg Sebastian


----------



## Crenshaw (3. November 2011)

Eigentlich läuft der immer mit nem 4 pin auch.. Ausprobieren und wenns nicht funktioniert kann man glaub ich auch Adapter kaufen  Sonst neues NT


----------



## Schnitzel (3. November 2011)

Jep, sollte auch mit nem 4er funktionieren.
Wenn nicht  - Mainboard Stromadapter 4pin ATX - P4 8pin EPS


----------



## LED (3. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich selber hatte mit meinem Netzteil das gleiche Problem. Nun sitzt ein 20pol Netzteilstecker auf dem 24pol Mainboardsockel und ein 4pol Netzteilstecker auf dem 8pol Mainboardsockel. Alles läuft ohne Probleme. Den Adapter wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht brauchen.
Und keine Angst, es passt immer nur ganau eine Position, du kannst also nichts falsch stecken.

mfg


----------



## HrMahlzahn (3. November 2011)

Danke erstmal für eure antworten. 

@ crenshaw

Da hab ich dann aber auch nicht mehr strom zur verfügung oder? Der 4 pin stecker passt ja, wie schon beschrieben, nur auf eine art in den anschluss. 

@ led

Ich hab gelesen, dass man keinesfalls den 4 pin der zum 20 pin motherboard-stecker gehört, beim cpu anschluss reinstecken darf. 
Ich möchte auch etwas übertakten, denn dafür ist der 2500k ja bestens ausgelegt. 

Höchstwahrscheinlich würde ich mit einem 4 pin dann probleme bekommen?

Die zusätzlichen kosten fürs nt wahren nicht eingeplant, aber was solls. Wenns so sein muss, werd ich auch nicht drum rum kommen.

Ich warte noch auf weitere antworten.


----------



## Crenshaw (3. November 2011)

naja eigentlich solltest du damit nicht wirklch probleme kriegen.. Da würde er vorher woanders abkacken


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. November 2011)

Der P 8 stammt eigendlich aus dem Serverbereich mit Dual CPUs, daher geht es auch mit 4 P4 Steckern. Bei dem ATX Stecker sind soweit ich mich noch richtig erinnere die zusätzlichen Leitungen für den PEG Port gedacht.



> Ich hab gelesen, dass man keinesfalls den 4 pin der zum 20 pin motherboard-stecker gehört, oben reinstecken darf.
> Ich möchte auch etwas übertakten, denn dafür ist der 2500k ja bestens ausgelegt.


Hat er ja nicht.
Dein vorhandenes Netzteil eher zu Alt es bietet etwas wenig Ampere auf 12 V. Auch die Effizienz und die nicht ausreichend vorhanden PCIe Stecker wären ehe rabschreckend. Auch sollte man die Alterung nicht vergessen, da die Bauteile altern und auch durch Wärme leiden und daher nicht mehr die Leistung erbringen. Von diversen Schutzschaltungen die fehlen rede ich mal nicht.


----------



## HrMahlzahn (3. November 2011)

Gut, dann kaufe ich mir ein neues netzteil. 

Danke für eure hilfe.

mfg Sebastian


----------



## Schnitzel (3. November 2011)

Stop.
http://www.sharkoon.com/sites/default/files/Sharkoon_SHA550-12A.pdf
Ist das deins?
Dann brauchst du kein neues NT.
Leistung reicht mit 432W auf der 12V Schiene, OVP-, OCP- und SCP- ist drin, aktive PFC auch.
Wenns funktioniert benutz es weiter.


----------



## HrMahlzahn (3. November 2011)

ha 

Ja, das ist es. 
Das war jetzt recht knapp. Ich hatte gerade die bestellung bei amazon aufgegeben, hier nochmal hingeschaut und gleich wieder storniert. Morgen wär die bestellung schon am weg gewesen- 

Hast mir grad sparen geholfen. thx.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. November 2011)

Upps da hatt eich wohl das falsche als Vorlage erwischt


----------



## HrMahlzahn (3. November 2011)

Jeder macht mal fehler. Bin froh, dass ich kein geld für ein neues, schickes nt ausgeben muss. Da passt gerade so überhaupt nicht.


----------



## LED (4. November 2011)

Ein bisschen spät aber zur Ergänzung:

Also mein NT: 20polATX und 4Pol (P4)
Das Mobo: 24pol ATX und 8pol (p8)

- den P4 Stecker in den p8 Anschluss, dort passt nur eine Richtung und Position.
- den 20er Stecker in den 24er Anschluss, auch hier passt nur eine Pos. 
logischerweise bleiben dann an jedem Anschluss 4 Kontakte frei - EGAL 
Wenn das NT den benötigten Strom liefert ist es relativ egal ob der nun über den 4pol oder 8pol Anschluss kommt.


----------



## HrMahlzahn (4. November 2011)

ok, das hatte ich falsch verstanden.. ist nun klar.


----------

